# Today"s pratice



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

A couple of years ago I decided to start reading up on traditional archery and made a couple of bows from red oak boards from Lowe's. The first one turned out great and I still shoot it while the second one broke and slapped me hard right between the running lights. :work: Anyway after continuing with the traditional theme of things I tried making my own arrow shafts from river cane and broad heads from banding material. The broad heads were pretty nice actually but the river cane was unreliable in my experience. I put up the gear for a few months and about two months ago I ordered a Bob Sarrells 50# Wild Catt recurve. Today I finally got around to getting some store bought carbon arrows and went out back for a little fun. And fun it was. I do not have much to compare the equipment to but sometime ignorance is a virtue when things come together as they did today. Only shot out to about 30' to start and acuracy was very pleasing. 
The season is fast on its way and I plan two shooting sessions a day to gain confidence. Some say that is too much shooting and I should spread it out some so your thoughts on the frequency is solicited. Also I plan to go to one of the area archery shops and purchase broadheads sometime soon. Being a conservitive individual where moving parts are concerned, I would appreciate input on a quality broadhead for hill country whitetails. A friend told me to look for cut on impact points as apposed to the "other" alternative and to opt for three fixed blades. Thanks for your thoughts, daddyhoney :biggrin:


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Regarding the two blade reshapenable head, is there a specific brand that is recommended? Thanks, daddyhoney


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Glad you got a bow you like. Heard nothing but good about his bows. I use replaceable blades, but second the 'cut on impact' thought.

Good luck come season. Post some pics.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Magnus for the two blade heads. I have been using their 3 blades for ears and they are tough. Their two blade heads are even tougher. Academy carries them and they are way cheaper in price than most of the other broadheads.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Don't know much about traditional gear. But, you might also try the Razortrick head. I shot them last year and loved them.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

++2 on the Razor Tricks and Magnus heads. Either will do you justice. 

The Magnus might be a little easier to find but both will go through critters like hot butter.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I pretty much shoot only heads that can be resharpened with a file these days. As far as 2 blades go, I shoot mostly Zwickey and Magnus, both have accounted for many many dozens of animals for me.

You will have no problem shooting hill country whitetails with a 3 blade head if you so choose. I like the Snuffers and the Wensel Woodsmans. The snuffers are tougher, but also harder to sharpen. The tip of the woodsmans will bend over a little. I just file that off and keep on shooting them.

I have a Sarrells longbow in my collection, and if fact, I used it on my second trip to Africa. Bob makes a fine bow. See my avatar.

Good luck and welcome to traditional archery.


----------



## choupic (May 28, 2009)

New on this forum, been hanging out on the fishing side, I'm glad to see another trad guy. I shoot Zwickey 2 blade (just because thats what I started with) and don't have a problem, I have heard alot of good about the Magnus blades also and they are easier to find (Academy).


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bob makes a great bow. You did good getting a Wildcatt. I have two longbows and one Wildcatt. I have been a loyal customer of Bobs for several years now. I mainly shoot Stingers, and Phantoms.


----------

